# emulsion coming off slowly around edges of letters after having used the screen many times



## oceanbound (Sep 26, 2021)

i noticed today that the edges of the print weren't crisp (see photo) and that the emulsion around the text is coming off around some of the letters. i have used this screen a ton with no problem. i use aqua wash to clean the water based inks off of my screens and a regular spray at the highest pressure. i also use a wash cloth to scrub both sides of the screen. i'm wondering if this is happening when i clean the screen. or, is there a possiblity that i'm pushing too hard when i push each print? thanks for any input!


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

Probably when you are cleaning.

You shouldn't have to go crazy with the "scrubbing," just move the cleaner around and get it into the open mesh. I use a cellulose sponge, which being solid I can sort of pat it against the image area and push "soap" foam through the mesh and out the other side.

What emulsion are you using? Are you post exposing it?

I have some screens I've been using since 2016, and haven't had any develop the issue yours has. The more frequently used ones are developing pinholes where I tape off the registration marks ... necessitating more and more tape, or reburning--but the art itself is holding up fine.

I use Saati PHU emulsion, CCI EnviroSolv, the "Fan" setting on one of those multi-spray garden nozzles, and water based inks--mostly Permaset Supercover and regular Aqua.


----------



## oceanbound (Sep 26, 2021)

thank you! 2016? wow. that's good to know. i'm using baselayr complete emulsion that i get from ryonet and expose it. i place the screen in a closet with a fan until it's dry and cure it each side for about 7 minutes on the exposure unit. i'm wondering if it should let the screen sit for at least 24 hours before curing. i also use permaset aqua and white supercover. i'll try a garden nozzle on the fan setting. thanks, again!


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

oceanbound said:


> i use aqua wash to clean the water based inks off of my screens and a regular spray at the highest pressure. i also use a wash cloth to scrub both sides of the screen.


You have to be careful with this, especially when using lower mesh count, and therefore large half filled dots.
The emulsion is always less resistant to pressure from the inside of the screen. If you have to use pressure use it from the outside.



oceanbound said:


> i'm using baselayr complete emulsion


Add diazo for ever better water resistance and durability.



oceanbound said:


> i'm wondering if it should let the screen sit for at least 24 hours before curing.


Not needed, but post-exposure under sunlight or UV lamp will improve water resistance.


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

TABOB said:


> ...The emulsion is always less resistant to pressure from the inside of the screen. If you have to use pressure use it from the outside...


Ah! Great point. I "rinse" the ink side of the screen and reserve any "blasting" of the image area for the shirt side.


----------



## oceanbound (Sep 26, 2021)

NoXid said:


> Ah! Great point. I "rinse" the ink side of the screen and reserve any "blasting" of the image area for the shirt side.


thank you!


----------



## sbremner (Oct 24, 2007)

Yes, it is all in the handling, we learn as we go. But, sometimes, we just have to make a screen over, and move on.


----------



## oceanbound (Sep 26, 2021)

sbremner said:


> Yes, it is all in the handling, we learn as we go. But, sometimes, we just have to make a screen over, and move on.


yes! i'm down for making mistakes and learning from them.


----------

